# el imperatiu



## panjabigator

Aquest sitio (lloc?) en la red (xarxa?) diu que existeixen tres formes del imperatiu.  Que es la diferencia entre elles si existeix?


*IMPERATIU* 
tingues 
                   tingui 
                   tinguem 
                   tingueu 
                   tinguin   
*
IMPERATIU* *         (alternatiu)*
ten 
                   tingui 
                   tinguem 
                   teniu 
                   tinguin   *

IMPERATIU* *         (alternatiu)
*té 
                   tingui 
                   tinguem 
                   teniu 
                   tinguin


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Aquest sitio (lloc?) a la red (xarxa?) diu que existeixen tres formes de l'imperatiu.  Quina diferència hi ha?



Hola, Panja,

M'he informat una mica, però no et puc dir gran cosa. A l'espera que algun company ens ho expliqui millor, i que em corregeixi si m'equivoco, he vist que _tenir_ és un verb irregular etimològicament. En català, per la forma de l'infinitiu (-ir), és de la tercera conjugació, mentre que en llatí era de la segona ("teneo"). 

És un verb, però, que en molts temps es conjuga com si fos de la segona conjugació, com si en lloc de _tenir_ fos _tindre_. I en l'imperatiu hi conflueixen tres formes. "Té" em sembla que seria la pròpia de la tercera conjugació, i per aquí és la que es diu més. "Tingues" seria la pròpia de la segona conjugació i "ten"... no ho sé. En la segona persona plural, "teniu/tingueu" em fa tot l'efecte que hi passa el mateix: "teniu" és de la tercera conjugació i "tingueu" de la segona.

Els derivats de "tenir" (obtenir, contenir, retenir...) es conjuguen igual, però aquests a la segona persona singular, en lloc de fer "obté" agafen la que no he sabut abans, fan "obtén".

Bé, potser t'he embolicat. A veure si algun company ens ho aclareix millor.

Bona setmana!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola!

A part del comentari de la Betulina, i a manca que algú més t'ho concreti, volia afegir que hi ha una certa diferència d'ús d'una forma i altra.

Per exemple: 
-------------------
Quan et dono un llibre, et diré "*Té: agafa aquest llibre*" (En castellà seria "Toma: coge este libro"), però no et diria "Tingues aquest llibre", encara que hi ha llocs on sí que es fa servir així. 

Si ho dic a un grup de persones, diria *"Teniu: agafeu aquests entrepans".*

Si et demano una cosa per d'aquí a una estona et diré... *"Tingues la maleta a punt. D'aquí a una estona et vindré a buscar"*. En castellà seria "Ten la maleta a punto. Dentro de un rato te vendré a buscar".

Per a un grup de persones, diria *"Tingueu la maleta a punt. D'aquí a una estona us vindré a buscar".*

Per sort amb la resta de persones no hi ha distinció  

No he vist mai l'aplicació del "ten" en primera persona del singular... curiós: sempre s'aprèn alguna cosa nova.

Bona setmana, gent!!


----------



## betulina

Molt bons exemples, Megane!   Exacte, així es fan servir les diferents formes.



megane_wang said:


> No he vist mai l'aplicació del "ten" en primera persona del singular... curiós: sempre s'aprèn alguna cosa nova.



Jo no l'he sentit mai, tampoc, i potser sí que es diu en algun lloc, però estic pensant que potser és per als derivats, només. No n'estic segura, per això.

Una abraçada!


----------



## Samaruc

Si voleu més alternatives, ací teniu l'imperatiu a la valenciana:

Tin o tingues
Tinga
Tinguem
Tingueu o teniu
Tinguen​
Salut!


----------



## betulina

Samaruc, "té" no ho dieu? Dieu "tin" en lloc de "té"? Per exemple: "Té, agafa-ho".


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:


> Samaruc, "té" no ho dieu? Dieu "tin" en lloc de "té"? Per exemple: "Té, agafa-ho".



No, no diem mai "té" (o almenys jo no he escoltat per ací). Diem "tin" o "tingues" amb la mateixa distibució que ha donat la Megane_Wang per a "te/tingues".

La frase que proposes, la diríem: "Tin (o pren, o jas, o "nyas"  ), agafa-ho".

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Oh! Moltes gràcies per la informació!


----------

